# Condensation!



## horseymad (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi
I have recently got a baby bearded dragon and his vivarium gets a lot of condensation at the cool end. 
At the moment the temperature is about 85F so am changing the light fitting to take a 100w bulb instead of the 60w I have at the moment. But how can I prevent the condensation? Will putting in another vent help? I currently have one large vent at the cool end.

Thanks


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

what are you keeping it on(substrate wise) to be giving off this much moisture?

-aust


----------



## GeckoAdam123 (Aug 1, 2010)

My beardie's was on Repti Carpet and it got alot of condensation so i change to sand ( alot of banter about this) but its personal choice, and i get no condensation of sand at all

-Adam


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

GeckoAdam123 said:


> My beardie's was on Repti Carpet and it got alot of condensation so i change to sand ( alot of banter about this) but its personal choice, and i get no condensation of sand at all
> 
> -Adam


I understand the problems with sand as that is your responsibility.

I would however advise to the OP newspaper, kitchen towel or slate tile.

cheers


----------



## marky0283 (Nov 19, 2008)

It might help to add another vent in the hot end to try and get a bit of airflow through the setup. Also if you have a water bowl I would recommend you take it out. Beardies don't need a water bowl in their setup, they get enough moisture through the veg they eat.


----------



## Red Elephants (Sep 12, 2010)

The obvious thing to do is to look at what is producing the condensation and remove it so the tank is a 100% dry environment.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Adding vents will help, also keeping the water in the cool end will help.


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

marky0283 said:


> It might help to add another vent in the hot end to try and get a bit of airflow through the setup. Also if you have a water bowl I would recommend you take it out. Beardies don't need a water bowl in their setup, they get enough moisture through the veg they eat.


Putting a vent in the hot side is a good idea really, with just one vent the airflow is very restricted.


----------



## sambreeze123 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Bearded Dragon Substrate*

I understand that having sand as your substrate is harmfull for your Bearded Dragon, causing impactation. However, in the wild they live on sand? And they live fine? I personally think it is un-natural for them to live on anything apart from sand, but that is my personal opinion. 

What are your feelings on this?


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

sambreeze123 said:


> I understand that having sand as your substrate is harmfull for your Bearded Dragon, causing impactation. However, in the wild they live on sand? And they live fine? I personally think it is un-natural for them to live on anything apart from sand, but that is my personal opinion.
> 
> What are your feelings on this?


In the wild I believe they live on a clay, soil mix mate.
It's not that it's un-natural rather the welfare of the animal comes before aesthetics :2thumb: it has worked for many though! I've just no need to take the risk myself.

Have had my boy on tile since day one, keeps his nails nice and trim too 

edit: 666th post :lol:


----------



## Red Elephants (Sep 12, 2010)

I tried play sand with my adult male and it caused minor impaction so i quit it straight away it's not for me or my sand scoffing dragon.


----------

